
Virtual Environments Demystified - meribold
https://meribold.github.io/python/2018/02/13/virtual-environments-9487/
======
meribold
As someone that hasn't been using Python while the concept of "virtual
environments" emerged I always found how many tools for managing them exist
confusing. Eventually I tried to just create a virtual environment by hand,
which turns out to be pretty straightforward, and wrote a short article about
it.

~~~
kev6168
It does demystify it when you show the steps to create an virtual env by hand.
Very helpful.

